# Welcome to the Thunderbolt Forums!



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to the Thunderbolt section of RootzWiki Forums. You'll notice there are two sections here.

- Developer Forums - This is where developers show off their roms/themes/ect!

And of course the general Thunderbolt section, where this sticky is posted!


----------



## conazo (Jun 6, 2011)

Great job birdman, can't wait to see all the good stuff coming. thunderbolt owner here!


----------



## TheBeavertownKid (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks BM for the link via twitter. I look forward to getting my bolt in 2 days. Btw im @ballaholyk84


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi!


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

You guys are doing great! Thanks Birdman, b16, and Captainkrtek!


----------



## lilcdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

The site looks great . Off to a wonderful start, kudos

Sent from my BAMF Bolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeyefreak (Jun 7, 2011)

the site looks awesome...great job guys!


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

Hot damn birdman... it's looking good


----------



## mike919 (Jun 7, 2011)

Woot!!!!!!


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

So Birdman what's your secret project?


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

greenblattsam said:


> So Birdman what's your secret project?


Secret projects are supposed to remain secret


----------



## amosavitas (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm looking forward to see the progress of this forum, gotta say after last night's bombshell I'm expecting big things.


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## Retrokid223 (Jun 10, 2011)

nice forum


----------



## OnlyZuul (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi! can't wait for all the sweet content!


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm enjoying the site. Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## bmerrill63 (Jun 7, 2011)

this site is looking sweet. You guys are all doing a great job, thanks for the hard work you all have put in.


----------



## abn75 (Jun 11, 2011)

Must say, I like the attitude so far in this forum. Reminds me of the start of another forum.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

:_) :likes:


----------



## jsuli (Jun 13, 2011)

Love this site! Nuff said


----------



## perfoliate (Jun 10, 2011)

Things around here are progressing quite well, congrats and great job. Really loving the vibe here


----------



## jdk2 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice. Thanks for the effort that goes into maintaining this site.


----------



## azbobs (Jul 5, 2011)

Good to be aboard look for good things here seems sort of strange after all the years on xda. Looking forward to this change. Hopefully you will have an application for google down the road that would rock,, already deleted xda off my phone.

Cheers,
azbobs


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

It is very refreshing to see a site as OPEN as RW. RW seems to be doing very well and I am glad to be a part of this community. Keep up all the great work here!


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

I FOUND YINS!!! Nice site, keep up the great work! much appreciated


----------



## goodfella (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome forum guys. I'm looking forward to a long stay here. Thanks again!


----------



## chimpsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Just looking thru this site as another avenue for Android development information, looks good!

(Running my TBolt w/CM7)


----------



## MorTality (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you for this site. It has become my "Go to" for information and assistance. Keep up the good work.


----------

